
Google Doesn't Want to Accidentally Be Skynet, So It's Creating an AI Off Switch - vincent_s
http://gizmodo.com/google-doesnt-want-to-accidentally-make-skynet-so-its-1780317950
======
vincent_s
Some facts: [https://dejanseo.com.au/fun/google-
skynet/](https://dejanseo.com.au/fun/google-skynet/)

